# online company to use to start a LLC



## cherrus (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm just starting out and my accountant told me to go online and start up a single member LLC. 

Any suggestions on which company to use? I will also need to get my Federal Tax ID and I think, because I live in NJ a resale tax ID.

Thanks,

Cheryl


----------



## slicebo (Oct 5, 2007)

Cheryl...

I've had huge success with legalzoom.com

I'm in California but I think they work with the entire US. Good luck 
Adios, Bo


----------



## paulo (Dec 13, 2006)

I've always used mycorporation.com


----------



## cfittowin (Oct 15, 2008)

You can always register with your secretary of state and avoid fees from these private organizations.


----------



## cfittowin (Oct 15, 2008)

The process will take longer but you save some money if your are not in a rush.


----------



## silkysprintshop (Oct 15, 2008)

The Fed Tax Id part of what you need is simple. Go the the IRS website and fill out everything you need for it online. It's free and you get your number right away.


----------



## cherrus (Nov 2, 2007)

I actually used Legal Zoom - big mistake - I ended up contacting the state for my Fed ID anyway and could have done the whole thing by myself, quicker and for less money

Cheryl


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks for posting an update for us, Cheryl. Sorry to hear it went badly. Would it be okay to let us know what you didn't like about the Legalzoom experience? Thx.


----------



## lindsayanng (Oct 3, 2008)

oh god.. WHY do people PAY other people to set up your company. Its SOO easy and its ENTIRELY FREE (except the actual govn't fees) 

I dont understand it? ALL you need is an FEIN (Federal Employer Identification Number) and a Sales And Use ID Number (through your state) then all you need to do is register your business name and type and you are done.. Google is your friend, there is NEVER a need to use a thirdy party to do that for you!! That is SUCK a racket.


----------



## cherrus (Nov 2, 2007)

Well, I tried to find out if I needed a lawyer to start my company as an LLC - I think I may have thrown out the question here.....yes, that's how I learned about Legal Zoom. I thought that it would be more cost efficient to use them rather than paying my lawyer. Anyway, I filled out all the online info and opted not to upgrade to the leather binder etc. - big rip off, and had them submit the info. Since I chose the "Basic" option the processing would take up to 30 days. Meanwhile, I started contacting wholesalers to order shirts and they required a resale number, which I found out later, NJ does not issue. By this time 30 days had passed - nothing from Legal Zoom. So I contact the state directly about the resale number, find out I don't need one and then ask if the paperwork Legal Zoom had submitted had been processed. Surprisingly, the representative was very helpful and told me that yes the info had been processed for the state info, not the federal for my FEIN number. Then he went on to explain how to get the FEIN - told me step by step, redirected me to the proper site and couldn't believe I paid Legal Zoom to do any of the paperwork, since I could have done it myself for free, except for the actual licensing fee. The representative from the state said that he heard a lot of complaints about Legal Zoom. 

So, I call back Legal Zoom to find out when I will finally receive whatever packet of Legal Papers and certifications I paid for. They tell me NJ is always slow and the paperwork hasn't been processed. Around a week later I get my FEIN number from the state and my state number....still nothing from Legal Zoom. Another phone call to them, they are still insisting it's the State's fault, that they haven't processed the info. Around 2 months later I get my packet from Legal Zoom with a form that I need to fill out in order to get my FEIN number, which I already got because I processed it myself.

Bottom line, for this particular purpose, there is absolutely no need to use Legal Zoom.

Cheryl


----------



## lindsayanng (Oct 3, 2008)

I know that what Legal Zoom does get the job done (even if it is round about) but the thing is, ALL of the information you fill out at Legal Zoom is the SAME information that you fill out when you have the ACTUAL forms in your hand and you mail them yourself. There is NOTHING that legal zoom does that you can not.. NOTHING. they can NOT expedite anything that you couldnt expedite yourself.

And you might ask HOW do i find out everything i need to know about which papers i need??

Well, instead of turning to the internet for ALL of your answers, use the internet to find out the phone number to your state beaureau that is in charge of handling new businesses, get thier number, and CALL THEM. they will ALWAYS give you a list of everything you need.. then they will even tell you EXACTLY where to download a FREE copy from the internet. ALL GOVERNMENT FORMS ARE ALWAYS FREE YOU SHOULD NEVER PAY FOR ONE GOVERNMENT FORM!

Then you do the same with the federal.


----------



## cherrus (Nov 2, 2007)

You are absolutely correct. I thought though, that lawyer would be needed to file the papers - or something like that to make it official - if that makes sense. For lack of a better example - some states don't require a lawyer when closing on a house, but others do. In my case it wasn't about expediting the process, the process was completed. I learned that when I contacted the state directly, they gave me all my numbers on the phone and then sent the paperwork to me immediately. I had to keep requesting Legal Zoom to send me whatever info I paid them to get - even though as it turns out, it was everything that the state gave me weeks before with the exception of the Blue Legal Zoom two pocket folder. Legal Zoom just didn't follow through on it.

Cheryl


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Cheryl, sorry to hear about all that, and thank you for the update. I do see Legalzoom recommended on the forum. The reason I have seen folks use Legalzoom, or want to use Legalzoom, is the same reason you gave, thinking that they are somehow needed because of needing a lawyer. That's a common thought. 

In the future, I'll link up to this thread for anyone asking about Legalzoom, or when I see them recommended. I am sure you saved alot of people alot of aggravation, time and money by posting what happened to you.

I filed for my paperwork online, but that is because I was lucky enough that someone hooked me up with my local Small Business Development Center when I first started to go into business. The SBDC provided all the information needed to file online. In PA's case, PA Open for Business.

If it's okay, I'm going to drop a link to them here. They are really a great support when starting and growing a biz. From set up, to taxes, to permits, to Marketing and Growth, and business plans and getting financing. Pretty much, they help with it all. Anything I need to know about, I can ask my guy Ed, and an answer isn't far away. It is a Free Resource (free as in paid for with your tax dollars, so I always say, might as well get some of your monies worth ) :
Small Business Administration - sbdc_locator_map


----------



## cherrus (Nov 2, 2007)

Kelly,

I should have though about following up sooner. But it's a good thing you are on top of it. I'm going to check out that link.

Cheryl


----------



## lindsayanng (Oct 3, 2008)

There are SOO many resources out there for young entrepenuers or new small business that, to use Legal Zoom is a waste of your money and time.. Like i said, they have a RACKET with charging people to do what I did in 15 minutes on the phone!!

Well, either way, we can put this to bed.. YOU DONT NEED A LAWYER TO START A BUSINESS!! - however you SHOULD have an accountant on hand - they will save you money in the long run.

But everyone here who has a business should look into oganizations like Small Business Association, Women Entrepenuer Associations, and Young Adults Entrepentuers. You can get all sorts of help for your business INCLUDING ways to apply for government grants!


----------

